# what is my tarantula??



## matt_bowey (Nov 4, 2009)

:confused5:hi, can anyone tell me the species, gender and whether or not it will try to eat me. thanks. :confused5:


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't know but she's a beauty


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

That's a Chile Rose.


----------



## matt_bowey (Nov 4, 2009)

care to elaborate on why?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

matt_bowey said:


> actually you cheeky wench my girlfriend has been looking after it perfectly well for the last 2 years, the only reason we wanted to "check" the species and gender, which i notice you did not know, was to know whether we can handle it.
> 
> as for how she got hold of it without knowing its species her x bf left it when he moved out.
> 
> ...


theres no need to be like that, the member helped you, it was your comments that made them think you didnt know how to look after it.


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

MissG said:


> Yes, you can't look after it properly.
> 
> How on earth you have managed to get hold of a Tarantula, without knowing what species it is, is beyond me.
> 
> You clearly know little about them, which I suppose everyone does until they do research. You just decided to get your pet, before doing research.


I'm sorry MissG but that was damn harsh judgement of someone you do not know.

Not all tarantulas are sold with their species name if it's an ignorant pet shop, or someone who has had it before and just doesn't know what it is. I wouldn't know that my spidey was a chile rose had it not been for my bf who knows loads about spideys.

Besides, there are many slings sold out there that get mixed up with others and end up being mis-sold or told as unknown species.

Matt Bowey:

The spidey is clearly healthy although I am wondering how big said spidey's set up is as Chile's are renowned for being active little buggers, mine is never in the same place.

Congratulations on owning a beautiful healthy specimen


----------



## matt_bowey (Nov 4, 2009)

yes she did help and i appreciate that, i just do not appreciate judgement when she has no reason to assume poor care of the animal.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

matt_bowey said:


> yes she did help and i appreciate that, i just do not appreciate judgement when she has no reason to assume poor care of the animal.


I can understand that your angry about it but theres no need for insults. your 1st post was abit short. I'm glad you now know what type of spider you have now.


----------



## matt_bowey (Nov 4, 2009)

beowulf, thanks for the advice, her house is about 1.5ft x1ft glass tank, she moves about but seems to freeze up when we are close or watching her.

we believe its a she:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

matt_bowey said:


> beowulf, thanks for the advice, her house is about 1.5ft x1ft glass tank, she moves about but seems to freeze up when we are close or watching her.
> 
> we believe its a she:


maybe she is shy/nervous to be held? have you ever held her?


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Can we keep this thread on topic and friendly ta.
I cannot afford to buy everyone drinks lol.


----------



## matt_bowey (Nov 4, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> I can understand that your angry about it but theres no need for insults. your 1st post was abit short. I'm glad you now know what type of spider you have now.


aye, point taken, i apologise for the insults and will be sure to be more detailed with queries in the future.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

matt_bowey said:


> aye, point taken, i apologise for the insults and will be sure to be more detailed with queries in the future.


 glad ya joined here, its a friendly forum, people will help when its needed, im sorry im not much help, I only have a bearded Dragon.


----------



## matt_bowey (Nov 4, 2009)

dont think she has ever been handled tbh. would you advise getting here out?


----------



## matt_bowey (Nov 4, 2009)

my gf has a bearded dragon also, well it's her x's, but he hasnt got anywhere to re-home it at the minute.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

matt_bowey said:


> dont think she has ever been handled tbh. would you advise getting here out?


i guess it would depend on the spider, if shes more wildish i wouldnt as she may get stressed. you could try just looking at her more often and see if she gets more relaxed


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

matt_bowey said:


> my gf has a bearded dragon also, well it's her x's, but he hasnt got anywhere to re-home it at the minute.


aw they are beautiful pets.


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

matt_bowey said:


> dont think she has ever been handled tbh. would you advise getting here out?


You could try putting the hand of whoever is going to hold her in the housing to get her used to humans, be aware that she might flick hairs on you though, usually aiming for the eyes :S Always ensure that your face is never near her enclosure if you are trying to interact with her. Note that the flicked hairs will also embed into your skin and irritate you and sometimes they are so fine that you cannot see them.

Spend at least a couple of weeks with your hand in the container KEEP FACE AWAY, if she constantly runs away or flares up at you, you know it's going to be a no go.

You also have to decide what you would do if she suddenly ran up your arm, ask yourself honestly, would you flick to get her down, therefore throwing her across the room and killing her, or would you be able to remain calm no matter what?

If you know you would definitely freak then handling a tarantula, then obviously handling is out of the question.

If you believe in all honesty that if she ran up your arm you would be able to remain calm and cool then you might be able to handle her IF she lets you.

Never try and rush the process, she will let you know if she's had enough of your hand being in there. Move it out as soon as she flares, that is the pre-warning of what she is about to do. All tarantulas have the ability to flick their hairs, it's just that Chile Roses are damn well covered in them.

I called mine Charlie because I didn't know if she was a he or he was a she lol that way whichever he/she is, the name is cool 

Let me know if you want any more help. I've never handled a tarantula myself, I'm still too nervous, but I have researched into it a great deal, hence being able to pass the information on to you 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

matt_bowey said:


> :confused5:hi, can anyone tell me the species, gender and whether or not it will try to eat me. thanks. :confused5:


Answer no no and no cant tell you anything only that its hairy and scarey


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i think you can sex them from thier under bodies (i have no idea what its called) although dont quote me and only on sexual mature spiders i think. 

She looks fab, Im not overal keen on spiders i dont mind them and think i wouldnt mind having one if i didnt have to take it out lol


----------



## Beowulf1976 (Aug 2, 2008)

Daynna said:


> i think you can sex them from thier under bodies (i have no idea what its called) although dont quote me and only on sexual mature spiders i think.


I think it's the thorax, the best way to sex a spider is to go by it's shed skin


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by matt_bowey 
actually you cheeky wench my girlfriend has been looking after it perfectly well for the last 2 years, the only reason we wanted to "check" the species and gender, which i notice you did not know, was to know whether we can handle it.

as for how she got hold of it without knowing its species her x bf left it when he moved out.

so i thank you for confirming the species but not for the life judgement, have a think before you accuse people of ignorance!

my god i hate people like you!

So your girlfriend has been looking after it for 2 years and only just decided now to find out the species?

Before, and only before, anyone decides to obtain an exotic animal as a pet, you do thorough research. It was very irresponsible of her ex boyfriend to leave the animal in someones care, who is either reluctant to look after it, or is not knowledgeable or experienced enough.

Has it eaten you yet?



Beowulf1976 said:


> I'm sorry MissG but that was damn harsh judgement of someone you do not know.
> 
> Not all tarantulas are sold with their species name if it's an ignorant pet shop, or someone who has had it before and just doesn't know what it is. I wouldn't know that my spidey was a chile rose had it not been for my bf who knows loads about spideys.
> 
> ...


I'm getting quite fed up with people who ask silly questions. Questions that suggest to me they now nothing about an animal in their care.

And that's why I decided not to type "Take it back to where you got it" because I feared you were probably right, and it could have been a pet shop, that actually needs shutting down.


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

I personally think that knowing about your animal fully and neglecting it are totally different. He has done the right thing by wanting to know more and it looks well cared for to me.
I am still learning about my rats but that doesn't mean they aren't looked after properly does it.


----------



## matt_bowey (Nov 4, 2009)

good point waterlily, well put. she has been very well looked after, my gf knows how to look after tarantula's and from all the research i have done for my own personal knowledge she has it spot on. the only reason i wanted to know the species is because, unlike her having it dumped on her and being forced to look after it, i want to take it and am therefore doing this 'thorough research' you speak so fondly of.

i posted on here for some help and advice, not to be lectured on the responsibility of having pets. i know what i am doing and i know to research first, i have a cat, a lab pup, will be gettin a doberman pup soon and my bro is gettin a german shephard, also i currently have 7 guinea pigs, my sisters horse i look after when she is away and my mums chickens as well. so dont try to accuse me of being irresponsible with animals.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi Matt,

Glad you know what species the spider is!!! :thumbup1: Looks a bit scary, wouldn't fancy sharing my house with it, LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

You've got to be a certain 'type' to hold a tarantula, sadly I'm not that type... :lol:

Long live arachnaphobics anonymous!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

The chillian rose was what my daughter wanted as a pet and we talked her out of ,as we havent the knowledge ,not because we didnt like them but it was because i wasnt sure if she would not panic if one came running up her arm and if we would have to rescue her. My hubs would have heart faliule. Also i feel its not a good starting pet for someone that has no spider experience.I Iove them and find them fasinating, like most reptiles also. Gorg spider by the way. I like the bird eating spiders to .


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

matt_bowey said:


> good point waterlily, well put. she has been very well looked after, my gf knows how to look after tarantula's and from all the research i have done for my own personal knowledge she has it spot on. the only reason i wanted to know the species is because, unlike her having it dumped on her and being forced to look after it, i want to take it and am therefore doing this 'thorough research' you speak so fondly of.
> 
> i posted on here for some help and advice, not to be lectured on the responsibility of having pets. i know what i am doing and i know to research first, i have a cat, a lab pup, will be gettin a doberman pup soon and my bro is gettin a german shephard, also i currently have 7 guinea pigs, my sisters horse i look after when she is away and my mums chickens as well. so dont try to accuse me of being irresponsible with animals.


I was not implying that you are irresponsible.

What kind of a person has a Tarantula and asks "Will it eat me?"

Not even a 6 year old would ask that question.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

waterlily said:


> I personally think that knowing about your animal fully and neglecting it are totally different. He has done the right thing by wanting to know more and it looks well cared for to me.
> I am still learning about my rats but that doesn't mean they aren't looked after properly does it.


Rats are different. They don't have specialist requirements like Tarantulas do.
I completely agree that some things you do learn along the way of owning pets - but the basic, simple things should be apparent from the beginning.


----------



## matt_bowey (Nov 4, 2009)

MissG said:


> I was not implying that you are irresponsible.
> 
> What kind of a person has a Tarantula and asks "Will it eat me?"
> 
> Not even a 6 year old would ask that question.


i'll take the first bit as an apology, thanks.

however you are now implying i am stupid. of course it wont eat me! what is more strongly implied is that you have no sense of humour and you need a slap.

only a single person would think i meant that it would eat me!


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

matt_bowey said:


> i'll take the first bit as an apology, thanks.
> 
> however you are now implying i am stupid. of course it wont eat me! what is more strongly implied is that you have no sense of humour and you need a slap.
> 
> only a single person would think i meant that it would eat me!


An apology for what? The only person who has been slanderous is you.

So why ask then?


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

It was pretty obvious "will it eat me" was a joke


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

The amount of people I meet who think insects are not animals, whales are fish and tarantulas eat people, I'm not too sure it was.


----------



## matt_bowey (Nov 4, 2009)

MissG said:


> The amount of people I meet who think insects are not animals, whales are fish and tarantulas eat people, I'm not too sure it was.


oh my god, do you get out much? meet many people? or are you judging everyone based on the silly questions you have read? of course i know insects are animals, whales are mammals and tarantulas dont eat people.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't you think this petty argument has gone far enough?

Matt, if you had posted this on the reptile forums, you would have got worse treatment than you did from Miss G. I'm sure she wasn't being mean delibrately, she was just concerned as probably were others. The main thing is that you have done your research and you know how to care for your T 

T's are a huge responsibility as i'm sure you know and not knowing what species it is is a bit strange although i reckon it's def a Chilie Rose 

My OH is looking into getting a Mexican Red Knee, they're very beautiful 

Also welcome to the forum. Any more pics of your T? I love seeing pics of them


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Marcia said:


> Don't you think this petty argument has gone far enough?
> 
> Matt, if you had posted this on the reptile forums, you would have got worse treatment than you did from Miss G. I'm sure she wasn't being mean delibrately, she was just concerned as probably were others. The main thing is that you have done your research and you know how to care for your T
> 
> ...


Well Marcia, it did stop about 3 days ago.....

But yeah, you are definitely right about the reaction this topic would have got on RFUK! LOL


----------

